# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Melaza Caña de AZUCAR

## rchacon

buenos Dias , tenemos a la venta Melaza de Caña , 2 mil toneladas  .  Puesto en su local de lima 250 soles la tonelada .  
Comunicarse a Renzochacon@hotmail.com  
Saludos,   
Renzo ChaconTemas similares: CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! Riego por goteo subterráneo en caña de azúcar Variedades de caña de azucar tributacion para venta de caña de azucar Venta de semilla de caña de azucar

----------


## Karol2019

Hola buenas tardes, estoy interesada en presentacion Miel y pulverizado. 200 tn
Telefono 955173620

----------


## 2NDS AGRO EXPORTS LTD

quieres de africa?

----------

